# Hedone: 2.000 Beta-Keys für den Multiplayer-Shooter - Jetzt abgreifen und zocken



## SebastianThoeing (6. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hedone: 2.000 Beta-Keys für den Multiplayer-Shooter - Jetzt abgreifen und zocken* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hedone: 2.000 Beta-Keys für den Multiplayer-Shooter - Jetzt abgreifen und zocken


----------



## MAXJONES (6. September 2011)

Hab einen  danke !!!


----------



## chokee (6. September 2011)

ich auch, danke!


----------



## kassor (6. September 2011)

"Ich spielt darin den Helden einer weltweit ausgestrahlten Action-Gameshow und stürzt euch in Kämpfe gegen echte Gegner."

Rechtschreibfehler?!
Danke für den Key


----------



## DonDodo (6. September 2011)

Merci!


----------



## German_Ripper (6. September 2011)

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## butt3rkeks (6. September 2011)

Nett. Das schau ich mir direkt mal an.


----------



## Chillerman321 (6. September 2011)

Hoffe mal das Spiel rockt


----------



## chrisssi (6. September 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## Muggiman (6. September 2011)

PC Games klasse, dankeschön!!!


----------



## dani07 (6. September 2011)

Eigenartig "Invalid beta-key"...passiert das nur bei mir, oder hat noch wer das Problem?


----------



## Lordex (6. September 2011)

Nö Key funzt!


----------



## RedCoolvE (6. September 2011)

bei mir kommt auch invalid beta-key?!


----------



## Morathi (6. September 2011)

Key funzt, Download geht nicht -.-


----------



## Lordex (6. September 2011)

Lohnt eh nicht, Grafik is ganz nett aber ansonsten is das Game crap! Schade!


----------



## AkAiD-MemO (6. September 2011)

Und kann jemand schon drüber was berichten? 
Wie ist das Game so?


----------



## ACONY (6. September 2011)

*LÖSUNG  "Invalid Beta Key Nachricht"*

Hey Zusammen,

Wenn Ihr die "Invalid Beta Key" Nachricht bekommen solltet, meldet Euch bitte bei community@aconygames.com. Wenn möglich, schreibt uns bitte in EN an . Wir arbeiten derzeit an dem Problem und werden es schnellstmöglich beheben. Die Keys sind trotz der "Invalid" Nachricht gültig und funktionieren auch, aber das System wirft ab und an einfach noch die "Invalid" Nachricht aus. Wenn ihr uns anschreibt (community@aconygames.com) schicken wir euch dann den Link zum Client download direkt zu. Ihr könnt auch gerne im Forum Hedone TV um Hilfe bitten, hier wird Euch umgehend geholfen. VG ACONY CM-TEAM


----------



## HARDY92 (6. September 2011)

Bin ich zu dumm um mich auf der seite anzumelden? Bei mir steht immer ,,Password/login combination doesn't match any existing account or have invalid characters,,?          
Ich hab alles richtig gemacht wenn es um das passwort geht.
Hatte einer von euch auch das Problem?


----------



## HARDY92 (6. September 2011)

HARDY92 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu dumm um mich auf der seite anzumelden? Bei mir steht immer ,,Password/login combination doesn't match any existing account or have invalid characters,,?
> Ich hab alles richtig gemacht wenn es um das passwort geht.
> Hatte einer von euch auch das Problem?


 
Habs selber hinbekommen -.-


----------



## dani07 (6. September 2011)

Danke ACONY, ich wusste gar nicht, dass sich Community Manager solche Verlosungen verfolgen, gut zu wissen 
Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch auf eine Antwort zu warten, vielleicht wird dann gegen Abend schon mal angespielt


----------



## kollesopp (6. September 2011)

wo kann ich das jetzt runterladen?kann nichts finden und per email hab ich keinen link oder ähnliches bekommen....


----------



## Chillerman321 (6. September 2011)

kollesopp schrieb:


> wo kann ich das jetzt runterladen?kann nichts finden und per email hab ich keinen link oder ähnliches bekommen....



download hier

Hedone - Download

vielleicht ist gerade zu viel los


----------



## Chillerman321 (6. September 2011)

download

http://www.hedone.tv/mcni3tu8f0icv6supoz5o01wt2xlqjemp3r3jhq7st3p1l6x4y95jrfz907q


----------



## PCBattlefield (6. September 2011)

Wieso ist das Spiel eigentlich auf Englisch, obwohl das Spiel in Deutsch "erstellt" worden ist?


----------



## PayOne (6. September 2011)

kann mir einer bitte helfen ich habe mich registriert und hab auch schon runtergeladen aber ich kann mich nicht anmelden und auf der homepage gibts nur regi für den beta key aber ich brauch login anmeldung!!! pls hilfe!!!!


----------



## JillValentine21 (6. September 2011)

Herzlichen Dank PC-Games-Team


----------



## JillValentine21 (6. September 2011)

Kann nicht spielen der sagt immer Invalid Beta Key habe schon an den Support geschrieben hoffe das Problem wird bald gelöst!!


----------



## Tschoppo (6. September 2011)

einfach auf acivate key klicken..nicht auf join closed beta ^^


----------



## Versus (6. September 2011)

THX !


----------



## masterkoron (6. September 2011)

Wo kann man dann den Client runterladen?


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. September 2011)

Naja.........weiß auch net was ich davon halten soll.Die Map sind schon recht gut.Besonders "Prison" ist mal was anderes.
Machte nur grad keinen Spaß mehr weil anscheinend schon Leute länger spielen und schon Rank 14 aufwärts haben.
Anfühlen tut es sich recht grob. :-/


----------



## zzoom (6. September 2011)

jaja das system is noch nicht so ganz, abet der community manger meldet sich fix zu wort...ka hab das schon tausend mal erlebt...ganz ehrlich leute - das game ist crap und wird schnell wieder verschwunden sein...kleines studio - wenig geld - sowas nennt man wohl gamevolution...in diesem sinne - mahlzeit


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (6. September 2011)

spielt sich nich schlecht und macht auch wirklich spass - nur die dauermotivation fehlt... und ne neue waffe erst nach aufstieg auf level 17 was ca. zehntausend jahre dauert is etwas nervig


----------



## RedCoolvE (7. September 2011)

bei mir funktioniert des mit dem registrieren immer noch nicht. da kommt entweder invalid beta key oder "Password/login combination doesn't match any existing account or have invalid characters" Ich kann jezz zwar mit dem direkten Link die beta downloaden kann mich aber nicht in ein account einloggen.


----------



## JillValentine21 (7. September 2011)

Naja ich finde das game ist eine nette Abwechslung auch wenn es mich an Combat Arms erinnert obwohl dieses Game viel besser ist. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis auch dieses Spiel mit Hackern verseucht ist wie Combat Arms und wie sie alle heißen. Normalerweise Spiele ich sowas nicht mehr wegen den ganzen Hackern aber das Spiel musste ich einfach testen und bis jetzt find ichs nicht schlecht.. würde mir nur wünschen das man Dort eventuell ne Coop-Funktion einbauen würde wie zb Zombies jagen oder was weiß ich^^ Nochmals danke für den Key.. Regelmäßig werd ichs aber nicht spielen


----------



## dani07 (7. September 2011)

Ich hab nen sehr positiven ersten Eindruck von dem Game, obwohl ich die Pumpguns ein Wenig overpowered. Ich finde die Maps zwar gut gemacht, aber besonders Prison ist ein wenig unübersichtlich. Ob ich für das Spiel Geld ausgeben würde, weiß ich nicht, vermutlich wird es eh bald komplett mit Hackern verseucht sein, leider.


----------



## Hannibal89 (7. September 2011)

Ist es normal, dass ich nur einen einzigen Server finden kann und dieser auch noch voll ist?


----------



## masterkoron (7. September 2011)

Habs gestern mal etwas gezockt. Wirkt wie ein 0815 abklatsch von CS.


----------



## ACONY (7. September 2011)

Wenn Ihr den Server Filter auf "Show Full Servers" einstellt, seht Ihr ALLE Server auf denen gerade gezockt wird. Ansonsten seht Ihr nur die, welche gerade noch Plätze frei haben. Wenn alle voll sein sollten dann erstellt am besten selber einen, da werden dann sicher auch zügig Leute joinen.


----------



## Tschoppo (7. September 2011)

ganz nett.. das spiel hat einen dicken item shop und ich denke man wird sich auch für geld spielwährung kaufen können.. free2play?


----------



## Playerboy90 (7. September 2011)

ich muss unbedinkt meine waffe reparieren aber hab kein "cash" mehr wie verdient man sich diese währung ?


----------



## DonDodo (8. September 2011)

Playerboy90 schrieb:


> ich muss unbedinkt meine waffe reparieren aber hab kein "cash" mehr wie verdient man sich diese währung ?



Indem du ein paar Runden spielst. Du kannst mit 2 verscheidenen "Währungen" zahlen, den goldenen coins oder mit Punkten (glaube das sind deine Fame-Punkte). Einfch beim bezahlen den regler von den coins nach rechts bewegen und damit bezahlen. Außerdem solltest du als "Startgeschenk" schon ein paar coins haben. Hoffe das hilft,

DonDodo


----------



## Playerboy90 (8. September 2011)

DonDodo schrieb:


> Indem du ein paar Runden spielst. Du kannst mit 2 verscheidenen "Währungen" zahlen, den goldenen coins oder mit Punkten (glaube das sind deine Fame-Punkte). Einfch beim bezahlen den regler von den coins nach rechts bewegen und damit bezahlen. Außerdem solltest du als "Startgeschenk" schon ein paar coins haben. Hoffe das hilft,
> 
> DonDodo


 


super danke


----------



## FANGZ (23. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil,
Vielen Dank an das PC Games Team/Redaktion


----------



## MadMaxxxxxxxxxx (28. Januar 2012)

funkt nicht es sagt:

You have entered an invalid key format. Please enter all chars within key.


----------



## der-jan (28. Januar 2012)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Spiel eigentlich auf Englisch, obwohl das Spiel in Deutsch "erstellt" worden ist?


die frage ist nicht ernst gemeint oder? die werden sicher auf den internationalen markt schauen oder meinst du nicht?

aber interessant wäre die frage warum pcg nicht in der news erwähnt, daß der titel aus deutschland kommt, hatte mich schon gewundert, daß dieser hinweis nicht im entsprechenden artikel des aktuellen heftes zu finden ist - sonst spielt ja die pcg in der regel immer die deutschlandkarte aus und bringt das zig mal an... genauso wie sonst die pcg in ihren texten immer gern bezüge zu vorgängerspielen macht wie "das neue spiel der ... macher" usw 

kommt es vielleicht daher, daß man das theme parabellum nicht nochmal anschneiden und agony als "komplett neues frisches entwicklerteam" darstellen will?


----------



## sharkynator (20. April 2012)

Ein Toller Spaß , bei der Registrierung erscheint [INVALID KEY]
ein toller werbetrick , dennoch minusachtung.


----------



## der-jan (20. April 2012)

sharkynator schrieb:


> Ein Toller Spaß , bei der Registrierung erscheint [INVALID KEY]
> ein toller werbetrick , dennoch minusachtung.



bist du nicht a bissle spät dran? die news ist ein halbes jahr alt


----------



## GlaDOFFEL (21. April 2012)

Selbst vor einem halben Jahr "Invalid Key" schöne verarsche !


----------



## kinghold56 (1. Mai 2012)

echt eine frechheit 2 mal invalid key !!!! macht was das ist ja ne frechheit -,- das man so was nötig hat!!!!!


----------



## klempa20 (23. Mai 2012)

lol chillt mal ihr idioten hab beim ersten mal versucht direkt bekommen da pbroblem ist wo geb ich den code ein auf der seite ist der code zu lang


----------



## RunnerGER (26. Juni 2012)

code geht nicht


----------



## marioparty96 (30. Juni 2012)

Die Codes sind nicht gültig??? Na super... -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Juni 2012)

marioparty96 schrieb:


> Die Codes sind nicht gültig??? Na super... -.-


 
Die Codes *waren* gültig. Und zwar letztes Jahr im September als die Closed Beta lief. 
Man muss schon auf das Datum des Artikels achten


----------



## Rastafreak01 (19. Juli 2012)

Sind schon alle weg weil ich kann nicht clicken ?


----------



## der-jan (19. Juli 2012)

Rastafreak01 schrieb:


> Sind schon alle weg weil ich kann nicht clicken ?


hmmmm


xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Codes *waren* gültig. Und zwar letztes Jahr im September als die Closed Beta lief.
> Man muss schon auf das Datum des Artikels achten


----------



## xx0lk0xx (13. August 2012)

alle vergeben -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. August 2012)

xx0lk0xx schrieb:


> alle vergeben -.-


 
Sag mal Leute wie kommt es das ausgerechnet hier bei dem Artikel keiner auf das Datum oder die letzten Kommentare kuckt?
Die News ist steinalt wie findet ihr die überhaupt alle immer wieder


----------

